# USB Joystick / Gamepad unter Debian



## Sinac (29. Juli 2004)

Hi @all!

Hab hier ein Notebook mit Debian Woody 3.0 drauf und wollte da mal meinen PSone Controller benutzen. Hab dafür nen Adapter für den Controller auf USB:
Unter Windows läuft der ohne Probleme und laut hersteller auch unter Linux.

Hab also USB Support an, HID, Input und Joystick Module geladen und wenn
ich den Controller anschließe wird er auch erkannt. Ich kann nur auf das Device
nicht zugreifen:
cat /dev/input/js0
gibt immer "No such device" aus.
Jemand ne Idee?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2004)

Das falsche Device? Versuch mal die anderen... 
Sonst kann dir Sektion 7 dieses Dokuments sicher weiterhelfen. Hast du joydev geladen?


----------



## Sinac (29. Juli 2004)

Ja, joydev ist geladen. Ich schaus mir morgen mal an, erstmal thx!


----------

